# Shiro & Den are LOVING the sun!!!



## sweetsweet (Feb 19, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted some pics, so here are my lovely babies!! 









*My Den enjoying the sun
*









*Shiro sniffing* :daisy:


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely! What a shiney coat Shiro has!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i love the first pic!  ur babies are too cute ^^


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They are lovely..


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

so cute- they are gorgeous chis!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Aww so cute. They are little sunbathers! Lovely pics.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

They are both gorgeous but I love love LOVE Den! Beautiful!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Awww, they are so cute!!!


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

They are gorgeous babie! Love their names!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

What lovely babies.


----------

